# Maceration of juice buckets



## Rocky (Jul 9, 2012)

I was just wondering, Does anyone know if the red wine juices we buy in buckets go through any period of maceration? 

I could see where the producers could leave the juice on the skins for a period before packaging. I would assume that the whites are just pressed. Anyone know if any/all/none of the producers macerate their reds? I know that I would be willing to pay a premium for this.


----------



## altavino (Jul 9, 2012)

my understanding is that the juice sits on the skins with enzymes before pressing so thats how they get the colour.
often a teinturier (redflesh grape with red juice ) is also used in the juice blend to make it darker.

so yes the juices go through a period of maceration.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jul 9, 2012)

Aren't some hot pressed?


----------

